# HO CHI MINH CITY | Spirit of Saigon | 240m | 55 fl | 218m | 48 fl | U/C



## Rin_saigon

*Inventor : Bitexcoland
Locate : HCMC
Floors: 55fl
Begin: 8 - 2012
Finish: 2014*




























http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/7123/64750501594ddbe62a10b.jpg

[B]Old render:[/B]

[IMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2590/4121919149_d609f85c46.jpg


----------



## giangpro

I hope this project will be start in end-this year , 2010 :cheers:


----------



## Rin_saigon

giangpro said:


> I hope this project will be start in end-this year , 2010 :cheers:


yeah, it's noticed :banana::banana:


----------



## haikiller11

They're trying to clear the land


----------



## giangpro

Rin Sai gon , you forgot to add text about status of this project on title?


----------



## Rin_saigon

giangpro said:


> Rin Sai gon , you forgot to add text about status of this project on title?


Yeah, I know. I'm looking forward Mod to editing for me :lol:


----------



## kt

A very nice pjorect in Saigon Centre


----------



## skyscraper100

great looking towers


----------



## haikiller11




----------



## haikiller11

The construction will start right after the finish of the financial tower in October


----------



## Rin_saigon

haikiller11 said:


> The construction will start right after the finish of the financial tower in October


wow, Bitexco Group works as a professional company :banana:


----------



## haikiller11

land clearance had begun


----------



## galakha

deleted


----------



## kt

*Ben Thanh Tower*




























*Ben Thanh Towers District 1, Ho Chi Minh City *

Location: this Ben Thanh Tower is located at the historical Ben Thanh Market plaza, where four streets meet, namely Le Thi Hong Gam, Calmette, Pham Ngu Lao, and Pho Duc Chinh. Ben Thanh Towers is also sit on top of future city Metro Center. 
Land area: +/- 8,600 square meters 
Level: *55 levels (240 meters)*
Gross construction area: +/- 180,000 square meters 
Scheduled construction period: *2011 - 2015 *

*The project includes two towers which are connected by a podium. The 55-storey West Tower contains office floors in the lower half and a hotel in the upper half. The 48-storey East Tower contains the residential apartments, serviced by the hotel through the podium and basement. *

The architectural design has a cultural context as it refers to the Vietnamese myth of the Two Dragons. The podium represents the coiled tails, while the two dragons rise from the land. The cantilevered tops represent the dragon's heads. The glass cubes are figurative depictions of Vietnamese pearls in the mouths of the dragons. 

The image will provide a powerful reminder to current and future generations of both the Vietnamese myth and the symbolic representation of the city's fame as the 'Pearl of the Orient'. When completed, Ben Thanh Towers, with its iconic design and strategic location, will represent the new and dynamic Vietnam and will be a new city landmark.

http://www.bitexco.com.vn/real-estate-investment/ben-thanh-tower

Đẳng cấp kay:


----------



## mamoonkay

WOW these are nice projects.


----------



## phugiay

Nice design. kay:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

^^ lol didn't know this thread is already exist


----------



## MikeyG

*Year 2012*

giving the current trouble to the real estate market in Vietnam.. I highly doubt the completed date 2012 can be achieved


----------



## Rin_saigon

*It will begin constructing in April, 2012 *


----------



## Rin_saigon

Danieldong said:


>


Photos taken by Mtj73


----------



## tita01

2nd render is nice


----------



## amzee75

nice dear

http://www.centplay.com/affiliate/id_1137/


----------



## quetoi_hp

JW Marriot Saigon by Kiva.Dang, on Flickr










:lol:


----------



## quetoi_hp

Updated on 14 oct by truonghaikts


----------



## sieradzanin1

The thread in Proposed Skyscrapers will suffice:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1141495

hno:


----------



## univer

construction progress March 2013


----------



## Xtartrex

^^Buildings a bit scattered here and there, but it looks ok


----------



## Highcliff

univer...very nice pic...:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Denjiro

6/5/2013


Danieldong said:


> Photo of Vu Ha Duy


----------



## Denjiro

12/5/2013

SaiGon_panneTowerView by Lê_Phúc_0919605403, on Flickr


----------



## Bibendum Le Carre

Denjiro said:


> 12/5/2013
> 
> SaiGon_panneTowerView by Lê_Phúc_0919605403, on Flickr


Nice clean river.


----------



## Denjiro

^^ That's actually the Ben Nghe-Tau Hu Canal.. The Saigon River is on the other side (not visible in this shot).


----------



## Denjiro

*Update 19/5/2013*



Danieldong said:


> My photo


----------



## Denjiro

*20/10/2013*

saigon của MAX | 0917243733, trên Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*1/12/2013 Update - The One HCMC*


saigonbynight said:


>


----------



## Denjiro

*11/12/2013*

BenThanhPano by fayuan_207, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*In the centre of the picture, from a distance (yellow lights) - 14/12/2013*

aap_dinhthongnhat_3Dlighting_01 by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Palace has some cool lighting!


----------



## Denjiro

*Update by the end of 2013.*


Sài Gòn 2013 by Q u a n g T r a n, on Flickr



Betonamu Jin 2 said:


> *Tiến độ dự án The One HCMC - Tháng 12 năm 2013*
> 12/31/2013 10:03:00 AM | Tác giả: Kiva Dang | Tags: The One HCMC, Tien-Do
> 
> Khép lại năm 2013, dự án The One HCMC do tập đoàn Bitexco đầu tư đã đi được một bước dài. Mọi công việc liên quan đến điều chỉnh thiết kế phù hợp với quy hoạch của thành phố đã hoàn tất. Hiện các nhà thầu hạng mục cọc và tường vây vẫn đang tích cực thi công theo tiến độ đề ra. - See more at: http://www.reic.vn/2013/12/tien-o-du-the-one-hcmc-thang-12-nam-2013.html#sthash.RtYU2KzP.dpuf


----------



## Denjiro

*6/2/2014*


IMG_2223_2 by Fat | Photography, on Flickr


Saigon chiều tàn by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

renders:


























Source

Designed by arquitectonica
Location: Quách Thị Trang Square, District 1.
Type: Hospitality, Mixed-Use, Office, Residential, Retail , Entertainment
Size: 196,000 m2 (Podium: 58,400 m2 retail space; West Tower: 37,400 m2 250-key Ritz Carlton + 17,800 m2 class A office space; East Tower 58,400 m2 350 apartments)


----------



## redcode

21/10/2019


nomadicnotes said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


----------



## redcode

09/12/2019


nomadicnotes said:


> Source


----------



## redcode

16/12/2019


nomadicnotes said:


> Source


----------



## redcode

09/01/2020


nomadicnotes said:


> Source


----------



## redcode

26/01/2020
Ho Chi Minh City by Kokkai Ng, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

13/02/2020


nomadicnotes said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


----------



## redcode

@kanye could you add this thread to the thread finder? I had a look in that thread and couldn't find a thread for this project, so I opened a new one


----------



## redcode

15/03/2020


nomadicnotes said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


----------



## redcode

18/03/2020


conan2011 said:


> Soure


----------



## redcode

05/04/2020


conan2011 said:


> Sài Gòn đường phố vắng tanh, công trường vẫn tấp nập thi công
> 
> 
> TPO - Đường phố TP.HCM vắng người trong khi đó tại nhiều công trường dự án bất động sản vẫn tập trung đông người để thi công, đi ngược lại chỉ đạo về phòng chống dịch COVID-19 của TP.HCM và trong cả nước.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tienphong.vn


----------



## redcode

23/04/2020


nomadicnotes said:


> Work has restarted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


----------



## kanye

Why do you change thread title ?


----------



## redcode

kanye said:


> Why do you change thread title ?


that's the official name of the project, and calling the city Ho Chi Minh City is a bit disrespectful to Vietnamese members


----------



## redcode

late May 2020


conan2011 said:


> Toàn cảnh xây dựng siêu Dự án The Spirit of Sài Gòn tại khu tứ giác kim cương Chợ Bến Thành cuối thán
> 
> 
> Tổ hợp trung tâm thương mại, văn phòng, khách sạn 5 sao, căn hộ The Spirit of Saigon có quy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vietnampropertyforum.vn


----------



## kanye

thread finder is outdated for a long time. since title search doesn't work completely we have to sort forums from A to Z unfortunately to look for threads.


----------



## redcode

07/06/2020


nomadicnotes said:


> *Source:* Spirit Of Saigon.


----------



## redcode

22/06/2020


conan2011 said:


> Xem thêm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Những hình ảnh mới nhất cập nhật tiến độ xây dựng siêu dự án The Spirit of Saigon của Bitexco
> 
> 
> Dự án Spirit of Saigon là dự án có vị trí đắc địa, nằm tại khu tứ giác Bến Thành,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vietnampropertyforum.vn


----------



## kanye

redcode said:


> that's the official name of the project, and calling the city Ho Chi Minh City is a bit disrespectful to Vietnamese members


You're not even a WDNF-Moderator, we always went with Ho Chi Minh City name since years. just post a source about the new name and we'll change it.


----------



## redcode

kanye said:


> You're not even a WDNF-Moderator, we always went with Ho Chi Minh City name since years. just post a source about the new name and we'll change it.


here's the name on the signage








and on the official website of the main contractor


https://www.coteccons.vn/coteccons-khoi-cong-phan-than-du-an-the-spirit-of-saigon/?lang=en


----------



## luci203

azey said:


> Why Vietnam is so gorgeous....so beautiful.....
> HCMC for sure in the top 4 best skyline in ASEAN after SG, KL and Bangkok


And Jakarta... and Manila...


----------



## Zaz965

redcode said:


> China isn’t in ASEAN 😂


I would call Vietnam a mini-china in southeast asia because of boom


----------



## redcode

Zaz965 said:


> I would call Vietnam a mini-china in southeast asia because of boom


Please don’t.


----------



## KoolKool

Zaz965 said:


> I would call Vietnam a mini-china in southeast asia because of boom


honestly, we vietnam wish to be like taiwan in term of development model instead of china

​


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> I would call Vietnam a mini-china in southeast asia because of boom


They don't like to be associated with China


----------



## luci203

KoolKool said:


> honestly, we vietnam wish to be like taiwan in term of development model instead of china


I don't know what you wish, but what you get, is an economic development model EXACTLY like China. 🤣


----------



## Friendof

luci203 said:


> I don't know what you wish, but what you get, is an economic development model EXACTLY like China. 🤣


Then you know nothing ))


----------



## luci203

Friendof said:


> Then you know nothing ))


Really? how is it different? considering that so many factories from China moved to Vietnam.

There is a reason why companies moved to Vietnam, and not other countries with even lower wages, because the economy is very similar.

I don't remember buying any shoes or clothes from Taiwan, but I did buy from Vietnam.


----------



## Zaz965

luci203 said:


> I don't remember buying any shoes or clothes from Taiwan, but I did buy from Vietnam.


I live in Brazil and there are many things being imported from Vietnam


----------



## wahaha

I've travelled to Vietnam in 2009. Ho Chi Minh City becomes so much better than I thought.


----------



## Zaz965

my personal opinion: saigon is easier to pronunciate than ho chi minh 😁 😁


----------



## The seventh shape

Can anyone confirm if this is on hold or not? The green netting has been taken down.


----------



## redcode

Work has resumed, the two separate towers are now rising. The project has also been renamed to One Central Saigon.


----------



## hoangnhanbk

it has infinitive pool on the roof top between 2 towers


----------



## redcode

Jun 25

















Hình ảnh Sài Gòn vắng vẻ chưa từng thấy sau gần một tháng giãn cách xã hội


(Dân trí) - Gần một tháng qua, mọi trục giao thông huyết mạch và các tuyến đường trung tâm TPHCM vắng bóng người và phương tiện. Đây là những hình ảnh ảm đạm chưa từng thấy ở thành phố sôi động nhất Việt Nam.




dantri.com.vn


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## redcode

the cores are now visible from Thủ Thiêm bridge, between Vietcombank Tower and Saigon Centre

Thủ Thiêm_15.10.21 by Sau No, sur Flickr


----------



## hoangnhanbk

Khu Ba Son với Nexus lên tầng thì view này sẽ nhìn khủng đây


----------



## Ecopolisia

^English,please....This it's an international forum of one of the Ho Chi Minch City's "skyscrapers"-forums,you see..Google Translation would be an alternative option...Jeez and lol at the same time..🤷‍♂️🙄😅😉✌


----------



## hoangnhanbk

Sorry, I thought this post is in VN forum. We have the same topic in VN forum.


----------

